# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2019



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2019 às 13:44)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2019 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou novamente fresco mas rapidamente aqueceu.





A mínima foi de *15,6ºC*

Neste momento estão* 34,4ºC* praticamente sem vento. As temperaturas na próxima semana vão saber pela vida!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2019 às 17:15)

De volta ao Alentejo com 34.9ºC e máxima de 35.1ºC até agora... Vento fraco ou mesmo nulo de direção variável.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2019 às 19:53)

Estremoz: primeiro dia verdadeiramente de calor este ano, com máxima de 35,3 ºC (17h12). Hoje também foi a primeira noite tropical do ano, com a mínima de 21,4 ºC (06h43).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2019 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, embora, a partir do meio da tarde, ficou o céu cheio de fumo proveniente do incêndio na zona de Huelva.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC

2ª feira, promete ser um dia bem quentinho, por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2019 às 22:42)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde. Amanhã o dia será idêntico ao de hoje para na segunda começar a descer. 
Máx: *36,7ºC *(nova máxima anual)
Min: *15,6ºC*

Neste momento, *24,5ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## JPAG (1 Jun 2019 às 23:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: primeiro dia verdadeiramente de calor este ano, com máxima de 35,3 ºC (17h12). Hoje também foi a primeira noite tropical do ano, com a mínima de 21,4 ºC (06h43).



Boa noite Gerofil. 

Os valores que indica são de uma estação sua ou são valores provenientes de outra estação que segue em Estremoz? 

Já agora, há algum link em que possa fazer acompanhamento dos valores que indica? 

De Estremoz apenas sigo os dados da estação IPMA e da estação amadora NETATMO junto à ribeira de Tera no bairro da Fonte do Imperador. Aproveito também para perguntar se acha/sabe se esta última estação é 100% fiável? No inverno normalmente apresentava temperaturas inferiores em comparação com a estação IPMA, mas a sua localização junto à ribeira "justificava" estes valores... hoje por exemplo chegou aos 38.9ºC o que me causa alguma incerteza na fiabilidade da sua instalação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jun 2019 às 01:08)

Impressionante!!
Passa da 1h da madrugada e a temperatura em Évora é ainda superior a 26ºC:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-evora/


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2019 às 01:09)

Boa noite.
Algum vento por aqui, na ordem dos 30 km/h, com 27.9ºC e 20% HR, a descer devido à intensificação do vento. Ao final do dia ainda parecia que ia descer qualquer coisa, ou mesmo haver inversão térmica, mas não. Máxima de *35.4ºC*, que é a máxima do ano... 

Nem a casa dá para refrescar assim, a temperatura está praticamente igual à exterior, o vento que entra é mais para enganar


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2019 às 01:32)

28.4ºC e a aumentar... Parece julho/agosto...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2019 às 12:27)

Boas. Já com 31.5ºC por aqui e máxima de 31.8ºC. Vento fraco a moderado de direção variável, o que faz com que a temperatura ora desça, ora suba aos poucos. Mínima de 21.6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2019 às 12:48)

Boas,
Mínima de *16,7ºC*

Neste momento, estão *33,1ºC *com algumas nuvens altas. Hoje, junto ao litoral é que se está bem!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2019 às 19:23)

JPAG disse:


> Boa noite Gerofil. Os valores que indica são de uma estação sua ou são valores provenientes de outra estação que segue em Estremoz?



Olá, JPAG. Os dados que publico são de um *sensor externo* da Digital Weather Station model H10515 Verson 09/2006, na periferia urbana de Estremoz. Tenho o sensor num *segundo andar*, abrigado da luz directa do sol; nenhum dado é oficial mas os valores que apuro são muito próximos dos valores da estação do IPMA (excepto no inverno, quando ocorrem situações de inversão térmica associadas às altas pressões, em que a *temperatura mínima* da estação do IPMA por vezes é mais baixa entre 5 e 10 ºC do que o valor que eu registo).



JPAG disse:


> Já agora, há algum link em que possa fazer acompanhamento dos valores que indica?



Não tenho os dados publicados. Mas envio gratuitamente para quem quiser; basta apenas fazerem-me o pedido numa mensagem privada (coloquem o vosso email, por favor). Estou também a pensar em os colocar no scribd.



JPAG disse:


> De Estremoz apenas sigo os dados da estação IPMA e da estação amadora NETATMO junto à ribeira de Tera no bairro da Fonte do Imperador. Aproveito também para perguntar se acha/sabe se esta última estação é 100% fiável? No inverno normalmente apresentava temperaturas inferiores em comparação com a estação IPMA, mas a sua localização junto à ribeira "justificava" estes valores... hoje por exemplo chegou aos 38.9ºC o que me causa alguma incerteza na fiabilidade da sua instalação.



Será provavelmente de uma colega minha que reside na zona; podes enviar-me o link dessa estação? A zona da Fonte do Imperador localiza-se a sudoeste de Estremoz, no lado esquerdo da estrada nacional 4, logo depois do acesso à autoestrada... porventura os dados estarão de facto muito próximos da realidade.


----------



## JPAG (2 Jun 2019 às 20:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, JPAG. Os dados que publico são de um *sensor externo* da Digital Weather Station model H10515 Verson 09/2006, na periferia urbana de Estremoz. Tenho o sensor num *segundo andar*, abrigado da luz directa do sol; nenhum dado é oficial mas os valores que apuro são muito próximos dos valores da estação do IPMA (excepto no inverno, quando ocorrem situações de inversão térmica associadas às altas pressões, em que a *temperatura mínima* da estação do IPMA por vezes é mais baixa entre 5 e 10 ºC do que o valor que eu registo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Dadas as distâncias e a semelhança entre as localidades de Estremoz e Vila Viçosa opto por seguir com atenção os valores das estações de Estremoz pois serão concerteza os mais próximos dos valores sentidos aqui em Vila Viçosa.

O link é este: https://weathermap.netatmo.com/

Sempre me pareceu com valores correctos, mas agora nos últimos dias tem tido máximas um pouco altas em comparação com as do IPMA. Mas a sua localização numa zona mais baixa e possivelmente abrigada de ventos devido à galeria ripícola da ribeira fazem-me acreditar na sua fiabilidade


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2019 às 21:07)

Boas.
Finalmente o vento de NW a varrer o calor. Rápida descida da temperatura nas estações da zona a coincidir com a hora de intensificação do mesmo.
Máxima de *36,5ºC*.

Atualmente estão *26,6ºC* com vento moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2019 às 22:54)

Estremoz: temperatura máxima de *35,4* ºC (16h39), novo record para este ano; temperatura mínima de 21,2 ºC (06h12).

Agora com 23,8 ºC.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2019 às 03:09)

Boas,
Vou reportar, por umas 3 semanas, aqui neste tópico, já que vou andar pela zona de Milfontes.
Depois de um dia de calor pesado por Massamá , um pouco depois das 18h começou finalmente a refrescar. 
Desde que saímos, pelas 19h 30m, até à saída da ponte 25 de Abril, a temperatura andou sempre entre uns agradáveis 22 e 24ºC (temómetro do carro).
Assim que chegámos à outra banda, pimba, toma lá com bafo de 27ºC!!!
Daí até Alcácer foi sempre a subir até aos 30ºC!
Depois de começarmos a subir a Serra de Grândola, no IC33 em direcção a Sines, foi sempre a refrescar até aos 22-23ºC.
De Porto Covo até Milfontes, foi ainda baixando até aos 20-21ºC e, depois, já em Milfontes, à beira-rio, cerca das 22h 30m, estavam 19ºC 
Agora, numa zona junto ao Mira, nos arredores, estão 17,2ºC e 61% de HR (de uma Globaltronics).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jun 2019 às 11:10)

Tonton disse:


> Boas,
> Vou reportar, por umas 3 semanas, aqui neste tópico, já que vou andar pela zona de Milfontes.
> Depois de um dia de calor pesado por Massamá , um pouco depois das 18h começou finalmente a refrescar.
> Desde que saímos, pelas 19h 30m, até à saída da ponte 25 de Abril, a temperatura andou sempre entre uns agradáveis 22 e 24ºC (temómetro do carro).
> ...



Boas férias se for o caso


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2019 às 12:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias se for o caso



Muito obrigado, é mesmo o caso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2019 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2019 às 00:18)

Boa Noite,
Dia mais fresco e com vento fraco a moderado de NW sempre presente. Incêndio significativo junto a Arronches que felizmente foi dominado rapidamente.
Deixo umas fotos de hoje tiradas do Miradouro de Portalegre:
Vista para Oeste, com as planícies alentejanas...





Para Norte...Gardunha ao fundo.








Uma paisagem publicada aqui várias vezes...diferente e mais triste com as marcas do incêndio. Também visível um manto de fumo no horizonte devido ao incêndio do Alandroal. 




___________
Máx: *30,6ºC*
Min: *16,9ºC*

Neste momento, *19,2ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2019 às 16:39)

Estremoz: tarde de chuva ...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2019 às 18:21)

Boa Tarde,
Sem chuva a assinalar, pois, a frente rapidamente desapareceu do mapa mas ter este ambiente mais fresco e saudável já é muito bom! 
A máxima foi feita cedo porque com a aproximação da frente o céu ficou mais nublado e o vento intensificou-se. Hoje de manhã, céu pouco nublado e temperatura muito agradável...








________
Máx: *23,7ºC*
Min: *14,8ºC*

*21,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## Tonton (4 Jun 2019 às 18:45)

Aqui, por Milfontes, só umas 3 horas de céu cinzento e uns borrifos que nem deram para molhar o chão...
Fora isso, nuvens, com muito sol pelo meio (quente) e algum vento (fresco).
Temperaturas agradáveis durante o dia para descansar do forno dos dias anteriores (entre os 20 e os 24ºC).
Mínima da noite de 17,7ºC, máxima de 24ºC, agora 22,1ºC.


----------



## JPAG (4 Jun 2019 às 18:48)

Boas. 

Temperatura muito agradável durante o dia. Durante a tarde aumento da nebulosidade com rajadas de vento moderadas. Caíram 3 ou 4 gotas mas não chegou para acumular nem molhar o chão, como era esperado. Agora já está sol.. 
Vai ser uma semana com temperaturas muito agradáveis


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2019 às 22:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e está um belo vendaval.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 16.9ºC

Parece, que isto está mais fresco do que o previsto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e está um belo vendaval.
> 
> Máxima: 26.9ºC
> mínima: 16.1ºC
> ...


Isso estou eu a ver, quinta-feira lá vou eu, espero que a coisa aqueça um bocado, porque isto para ir a banhos não está  muito famoso! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2019 às 23:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Isso estou eu a ver, quinta-feira lá vou eu, espero que a coisa aqueça um bocado, porque isto para ir a banhos não está  muito famoso!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois é, isto para quem vai de férias agora não está lá muito famoso não e com a continuação do vento de NW, a temperatura da água do mar também fica pouco apetecível. Aqui para o Alentejo, não estão previstos mais de 27ºC nos próximos 10 dias, o que para mim é excelente para estudar.  Tem os seus lados bons e maus.
_________________
*13,1ºC *e um ventinho algo desagradável de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2019 às 23:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Isso estou eu a ver, quinta-feira lá vou eu, espero que a coisa aqueça um bocado, porque isto para ir a banhos não está  muito famoso!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



No fim de semana, promete estar mais quente, mas sempre com a nortada moderada com algumas rajadas a partir do final da tarde, o que pode ficar um pouco desagradável durante a noite e madrugada. Durante a manhã, a praia deve ser melhor com pouco vento, à tarde é sempre um pouco mais ventosa, conta sempre com a brisa de sudoeste. Mas, não andará muito longe daquilo que disse-te, embora possa estar um pouco mais fresco ao final da tarde.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 23:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois é, isto para quem vai de férias agora não está lá muito famoso não e com a continuação do vento de NW, a temperatura da água do mar também fica pouco apetecível. Aqui para o Alentejo, não estão previstos mais de 27ºC nos próximos 10 dias, o que para mim é excelente para estudar.
> _________________
> *13,1ºC *e um ventinho algo desagradável de NW.


É verdade Jorge, passàmos do 8 ao 80  Mas pronto estou com fé que o sotavento algarvio me safe as férias com a filhota, que fez uma cirurgia ao nariz e bem precisa de fazer praia! Estou com fé que a partir de 7 a coisa melhore um pouco e dê para dar uns mergulhos, 27°c / 28°c será suficiente, em Sesimbra hoje não cheguei aos 20°c A água essa deve rondar os 18°c, e o Algarve costuma ser favorável com nortada, vamos ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (4 Jun 2019 às 23:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Isso estou eu a ver, quinta-feira lá vou eu, espero que a coisa aqueça um bocado, porque isto para ir a banhos não está  muito famoso!
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Os 27ºC de temperatura até são bem quentinhos para ir a banhos...
De acordo com as previsões, as máximas andarão por esse valor mas os problemas poderão ser o vento, moderado de noroeste, e a temperatura da água do mar (19-20ºC) abaixo do que já se costuma apanhar no Sotavento em Junho (entre 22 e 25ºC, de acordo com a minha experiência).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 23:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No fim de semana, promete estar mais quente, mas sempre com a nortada moderada com algumas rajadas a partir do final da tarde, o que pode ficar um pouco desagradável durante a noite e madrugada. Durante a manhã, a praia deve ser melhor com pouco vento, à tarde é sempre um pouco mais ventosa, conta sempre com a brisa de sudoeste. Mas, não andará muito longe daquilo que disse-te, embora possa estar um pouco mais fresco ao final da tarde.


Obrigado Herculano , estou a depositar toda a minha esperança como puro algarvio que és   Estou a brincar , claro! Obrigado pelas dicas, é exactamente isso que os modelos vão mostrando, mas vamos ver! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (4 Jun 2019 às 23:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ...e o Algarve costuma ser favorável com nortada, vamos ver
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Não contes muito com essa, porque, para já, estará mais de noroeste, e, em segundo lugar, não vai haver grande calor a "varrer" do território antes de lá chegar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 23:37)

Tonton disse:


> Os 27ºC de temperatura até são bem quentinhos para ir a banhos...
> De acordo com as previsões, as máximas andarão por esse valor mas os problemas poderão ser o vento, moderado de noroeste, e a temperatura da água do mar (19-20ºC) abaixo do que já se costuma apanhar no Sotavento em Junho (entre 22 e 25ºC, de acordo com a minha experiência).


Já me contento com os 27°c perfeitamente também, a temperatura da água é mais complicado para os miúdos, por mim não será problema  A ideia é fazemos praia de manhã ainda sem vento, e a tarde se o mesmo aparecer com força, brinca.se na piscina Continuação de boas férias ! Saudades da Costa Vicentina 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2019 às 23:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É verdade Jorge, passàmos do 8 ao 80  Mas pronto estou com fé que o sotavento algarvio me safe as férias com a filhota, que fez uma cirurgia ao nariz e bem precisa de fazer praia! Estou com fé que a partir de 7 a coisa melhore um pouco e dê para dar uns mergulhos, 27°c / 28°c será suficiente, em Sesimbra hoje não cheguei aos 20°c A água essa deve rondar os 18°c, e o Algarve costuma ser favorável com nortada, vamos ver
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pode ser que sim, o sotavento sempre é diferente mas o problema acaba mais por ser o vento, influenciando também a temperatura da água que vai descer de 21/23ºC para 19/20ºC nessa zona até ao final da semana. A verdade é que ainda estamos no inicio de Junho e por vezes, há estas alterações bruscas no tempo mas a temperatura do ar em principio vai estar agradável, o que já não é mau de todo.
As melhoras e Boas Férias! Cumprimentos.


----------



## Tonton (4 Jun 2019 às 23:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já me contento com os 27°c perfeitamente também, a temperatura da água é mais complicado para os miúdos, por mim não será problema  A ideia é fazemos praia de manhã ainda sem vento, e a tarde se o mesmo aparecer com força, brinca.se na piscina Continuação de boas férias ! Saudades da Costa Vicentina
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado!
Espero que também tenhas sorte com as tuas!

Mínima por aqui (arredores de Milfontes) a ser feita pouco antes da meia-noite: está nos 17,4ºC.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2019 às 02:29)

Em Junho a agua costuma estar mais fria, mas ja apanhei muitas vezes agua a 26 graus na Manta Rota e em Monte Gordo mais para o final do mes. Sucede que a nortada e mais comum em Junho que em Agosto e Setembro. Alias e nestes dois meses que a agua costuma estar mais quente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jun 2019 às 07:53)

Tonton disse:


> Não contes muito com essa, porque, para já, estará mais de noroeste, e, em segundo lugar, não vai haver grande calor a "varrer" do território antes de lá chegar...


Segundo as últimas saídas, a partir de dia 8 não haverá muito vento de manhã , com alguma probalidade forte de existir uma rotação do vento para N, mas vamos ver , tudo ainda muito incerto! ECM com pior cenário neste momento, principalmente para dia 11 /12 , mas é como o Jorge diz, em Junho , como em todas as estações de transição tudo muda em menos de um fósforo! A suposta depressão "Miguel " ainda pode mexer muito com as cartas! Curiosamente em 2017 , ano extremamente quente como todos sabemos, apanhei a água em Monte Gordo com temperaturas muito baixas em Agosto dado que foi um Verão com muita nortada! Enfim, a meteorologia é isto, tudo muito volátil, e ainda bem! Por isso é que nos  idolatramos tanto a mesma  Obrigado a todos pelas dicas  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2019 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia com alguma nebulosidade durante a manhã. a tarde foi de sol e a noite está ventosa e fresquinha.

Máxima. 26.0ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC
actual: 15.8ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jun 2019 às 23:24)

Continua a saga dos Mini Tornados.. mesmo quando os mesmos não existem.. no máximo foi um dust devil...

"Um mini tornado provocou, na manhã desta quarta-feira, dia 5, estragos no Bar dos Pescadores em Monte Gordo.
Uma testemunha disse ao POSTAL que “ocorreu um fenómeno meteorológico de vento que causou os prejuízos na associação de pescadores do bar de Monte Gordo”.
Segundo a mesma fonte, “o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Monte Gordo teve conhecimento do sucedido e esteve presente no local a averiguar os danos”."

Fonte:
http://www.postal.pt/2019/06/mini-tornado-causa-estragos-em-monte-gordo/


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2019 às 23:30)

Curioso... segundo o IPMA, Estremoz teve 10 dias em onda de calor entre 22 de Maio e 3 de Junho. 

Os meus cálculos referem-se a dados referentes ao período de 2007 a 2019; assim, entre 22 de Maio e 3 de Junho, a média da temperatura máxima para Estremoz cifra-se nos 27,0 ºC e apenas nos dias 30 (32,6 ºC) e 31 (33,4 ºC) de Maio e 1 (35,3 ºC), 2 (35,4 ºC) e 3 (32,0 ºC) de Junho registei temperaturas máximas 5 ºC ou mais graus acima da média da temperatura máxima ... aliás dia 24 de Maio registei uma temperatura máxima (26,7 ºC) inferior ao valor médio de temperatura máxima (27,0 ºC) entre 2007 e 2019.

Conclusão: se existiu uma onda de calor em Estremoz com dez dias de duração entre 22 de Maio e 3 de Junho deste ano é porque as temperaturas máximas que ocorreram este ano ficaram muito acima dos valores médios ocorridos no período 1961 - 1990. Isto significa então que a média das temperaturas máximas que ocorrem neste século estão a ser muito superiores à média das temperaturas máximas registadas no período de 1960 - 1990.

Uma coisa é certa: este ano de 2019 foi o ano (desde 2007) que se registou o valor médio da temperatura máxima mais alto (30,8 ºC) entre os dias 22 de Maio e 3 de Junho de cada ano; o anterior valor mais alto datava de 2015 (30,2 ºC).


----------



## vamm (6 Jun 2019 às 18:45)

Dia quentinho, apenas com muito vento que agora começa a ser mais fresco.

Comparando com o Norte, estamos noutro país!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2019 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens e relativamente fresco.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2019 às 21:24)

...





IPMA


----------



## vamm (6 Jun 2019 às 23:16)

A abençoada também chegou cá! 
Moderada a fraca, tocadinha a vento! Que saudades! Afinal as previsões de “seca” falharam para cá eheh


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2019 às 00:01)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Primeiro dia pelo Sotavento algarvio, nomeadamente por Cabanas de Tavira , e a usar como referência a estação do Clube náutico de Tavira  Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, com direito a um grande vendaval,  predominante de OSW , com rajada máxima de 61km,h  Máxima de 21°c , amanhã o mesmo deverá ter uma rotação para N, e ser bem mais fraco, pelo menos durante o dia!  A temperatura essa também deve subir 3 ou 4 graus! Hoje a banhos só mesmo na piscina, na praia até quase que levantava os pés do chão, ventania brutal 



























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2019 às 01:37)

Boas,
O dia começou com céu pouco nublado ficando cada vez mais coberto ao longo da tarde. Algum vento durante todo o dia mas nada de especial e choveu fraco entre as 20:30h e as 22h.
Acumulados:
Portalegre: *2.1mm*
MeteoPortalegre: *1.2mm*
Netatmo: *0.5mm*
Elvas: *0.4mm*

Deu para assentar o pó! 

*11,6ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jun 2019 às 07:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Primeiro dia pelo barlavento algarvio, nomeadamente por Cabanas de Tavira , e a usar como referência a estação do Clube náutico de Tavira  Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, com direito a um grande vendaval,  predominante de OSW , com rajada máxima de 61km,h  Máxima de 21°c , amanhã o mesmo deverá ter uma rotação para N, e ser bem mais fraco, pelo menos durante o dia!  A temperatura essa também deve subir 3 ou 4 graus! Hoje a banhos só mesmo na piscina, na praia até quase que levantava os pés do chão, ventania brutal
> 
> ...


Boas férias e excelentes fotografias, um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (7 Jun 2019 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Tempo fresco pelo Baixo Alentejo e com vento moderado e algumas nuvens. Ontem pelas 21h00 ainda acumulou 2,0 mm, o que é bom para diminuir as poeiras.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2019 às 13:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Primeiro dia pelo barlavento algarvio, nomeadamente por Cabanas de Tavira , e a usar como referência a estação do Clube náutico de Tavira  Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, com direito a um grande vendaval,  predominante de OSW , com rajada máxima de 61km,h  Máxima de 21°c , amanhã o mesmo deverá ter uma rotação para N, e ser bem mais fraco, pelo menos durante o dia!  A temperatura essa também deve subir 3 ou 4 graus! Hoje a banhos só mesmo na piscina, na praia até quase que levantava os pés do chão, ventania brutal
> 
> ...


Boas férias amigo  Não deve ser nada agradável ir de férias e apanhar um vendaval desses, a mim nunca me aconteceu... misteriosamente tenho sempre boa pontaria na marcação das férias  Pode ser que sejas bem compensado nos próximos dias com algum calorzinho  Abraço!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jun 2019 às 16:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Primeiro dia pelo barlavento algarvio, nomeadamente por Cabanas de Tavira , e a usar como referência a estação do Clube náutico de Tavira  Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, com direito a um grande vendaval,  predominante de OSW , com rajada máxima de 61km,h  Máxima de 21°c , amanhã o mesmo deverá ter uma rotação para N, e ser bem mais fraco, pelo menos durante o dia!  A temperatura essa também deve subir 3 ou 4 graus! Hoje a banhos só mesmo na piscina, na praia até quase que levantava os pés do chão, ventania brutal
> 
> ...



Boas Férias Ricardo, estas ai ao meu lado uns dias, mas atenção, se estás de ferias em Cabanas de Tavira estas de férias pelo Sotavento Algarvio, e não no Barlavento


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2019 às 16:54)

Boa Tarde,
Dia fantástico de primavera com céu pouco nublado e temperatura muito agradável.









Mínima de *8,9ºC*. 

*22,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2019 às 16:57)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas Férias Ricardo, estas ai ao meu lado uns dias, mas atenção, se estás de ferias em Cabanas de Tavira estas de férias pelo Sotavento Algarvio, e não no Barlavento


Claro que sim Gil, já está corrigido, obrigado   O vendaval de ontem deixou.me todo trocado  Amanhã ainda vou estar mais perto, dado que vou andar pela Manta Rota  De resto obrigado aos outros todos também  Hoje já está um dia impecável, e vai melhorar nos próximos 

Tatual: Cerca de 23°c, 51% de HR , e vento moderado de SSW.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2019 às 00:51)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por Cabanas de Tavira a máxima ficou.se pelos 23°c, e a mínima foi bem "anormal" para a altura do ano , cerca de 14°c por aqui em pleno Junho, é obra  Amanhã o dia promete ser mais quente 2 a 3°c, e a nível de vento idêntico ao de hoje! Hoje foi dia de andar a passear pela Ria Formosa, e a água da praia devia rondar os 20°c, não estava má de todo, mas tal como a mínima, abaixo do normal para a época! 

Tatual: 18°c, vento moderado predominante de NW, e 53% de HR.






































Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2019 às 12:40)

Bom dia, 

Aproveitar o fds prolongado, para uma escapadela, a reportar de Albufeira, Praia dos Salgados, com 25°C e vento fraco de momento, dados de uma estação próxima.

A água custa a entrar mas depois de entrar , está que é um mimo, apostava nuns 18/19°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2019 às 14:59)

O vento já virou para SSO/S, algumas rajadas mais notáveis, mas bastante agradável, com 24/25°C.

Espero que acalme, como de manhã, o mar ficou mais agitado também, o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2019 às 22:22)

ao final da tarde e enquando disfrutava de um treino físico observei uma banda de nuvens que corria a sudeste de Faro com conveção associada. 

alto cumulus castelhanos tão característicos da trovoada... mas não choveu, nem sequer se formaram virgas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jun 2019 às 00:11)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aproveitar o fds prolongado, para uma escapadela, a reportar de Albufeira, Praia dos Salgados, com 25°C e vento fraco de momento, dados de uma estação próxima.
> 
> ...


Boas mini-férias amigo, bom descanso para vocês 

-----------------------

Por Cabanas ainda noite tropical, com cerca de 20°c, e com o vento a acelarar novamente, agora já de NNW, depois de durante grande parte do dia ter soprado de SSW, com rajada máxima de 56km'h Contudo, dia muito agradável , com um bonito céu, e com máxima de cerca de 26°c ,ligeira  subida da temperatura da água do mar! Amanhã será provavelmente um dia tirado a papel químico do de hoje Ficam umas fotos...

Praia Manta Rota
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ria Formosa















Ponte Romana (Tavira)







Cá por casa 







Cabanas de Tavira (Poente)


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2019 às 01:37)

Boa Noite,
Dia com algumas nuvens altas e bastante agradável. Temperaturas muito agradáveis nos próximos dias e as noites vão continuar a ser bem frescas.
Umas fotos de hoje...





Notável alguma virga...








____________
Máx: *27,1ºC*
Min: *7,6ºC*

Neste momento, *11,8ºC*.


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2019 às 14:35)

Pela cor do mar e pela ondulação parece-me que está fria.


----------



## remember (9 Jun 2019 às 16:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas mini-férias amigo, bom descanso para vocês
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> ...


Obrigado amigo, para vocês também.

Hoje por Tavira, dia muito idêntico ao de ontem, a única diferença foi a ausência de nuvens, mas durante a tarde já surgiram nuvens de norte.

Que vento do raio, que não larga... As ondas parecem estar a vir do mesmo lado do vento, SO/SSO. Gelada e bem gelada, mas mesmo assim fui lá três vezes como ontem, de manhã ainda me safei junto ao farol da Ilha de Tavira estava a maré mais baixa e a água até estava bastante agradável.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jun 2019 às 21:43)

O dia só melhorou após as 17h, altura em que o vento acalmou e deixou de soprar de Sul, no carro ainda apanhei 26.5°C em Tavira. 

Nunca apanhei o Algarve com água tão fria e um vento danado de Sul que até arrepia.

Fotos de Tavira e da Ilha de Tavira.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2019 às 22:35)

remember disse:


> O dia só melhorou após as 17h, altura em que o vento acalmou e deixou de soprar de Sul, no carro ainda apanhei 26.5°C em Tavira.
> 
> Nunca apanhei o Algarve com água tão fria e um vento danado de Sul que até arrepia.
> 
> ...



É a famosa brisa de S/SW no sotavento , às vezes, é tão brisa que leva os guarda-sóis na praia. 

A água está nos 19ºC, perfeitamente normal, para o mês de Junho. 

No ano passado, por esta altura, a temperatura da água rondava os 16/17ºC e as máximas rondavam os 21/22ºC, bem pior. 

Setembro, é o mês mais favorável a ter a água quente, em Junho é uma raridade, a excepção foi em 2017, quando tiveste 21/22ºC nesta altura do ano, em 2016 estava os 19ºC como agora.


----------



## remember (9 Jun 2019 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É a famosa brisa de S/SW no sotavento , às vezes, é tão brisa que leva os guarda-sóis na praia.
> 
> A água está nos 19ºC, perfeitamente normal, para o mês de Junho.
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação, nunca a tinha experimentado lol que "briol" sim vi pelo IPMA e realmente a temperatura da água estava entre os 18°C e 20°C. 

Se não estivesse essa brisa suportava-se bem a temperatura da água lol o que vale é que não se come areia

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2019 às 23:37)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação, nunca a tinha experimentado lol que "briol" sim vi pelo IPMA e realmente a temperatura da água estava entre os 18°C e 20°C.
> 
> Se não estivesse essa brisa suportava-se bem a temperatura da água lol o que vale é que não se come areia
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Embora, nos últimos dias, o vento tem soprado mais forte e com algumas rajadas, por exemplo, hoje até as persianas aqui onde eu moro batiam com esse vento. O IPMA, tem ventos a rondar os 30/40 km/h na estação de Faro, logo é brisa, mas de brisa não tem nada.  

É como dizes, não fosse o vento e até a água estava aceitável, mas com o vento torna-se algo desagradável, principalmente quando sais da água e vens para a toalha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jun 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia mais desagradável desde que estou pelo Algarve, dia frio para se fazer praia devido ao vento moderado de S/SW, que todos os dias tem marcado presença, mas hoje arrepiava mesmo o pêlo  Velocidade média de 45km,h  Contudo deu para dar uns mergulhos de manhã, e salvou.se o final do dia , mas já abrigados na piscina porque o sol estava quentinho, e a máxima rondou os 26/27°c! Neste momento estão 18°c, e noite bem mais fresca que ontem! Qu saudades do levante algarvio  Vamos ver como será o dia de amanhã, destino provável praia do Barril 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jun 2019 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Embora, nos últimos dias, o vento tem soprado mais forte e com algumas rajadas, por exemplo, hoje até as persianas aqui onde eu moro batiam com esse vento. O IPMA, tem ventos a rondar os 30/40 km/h na estação de Faro, logo é brisa, mas de brisa não tem nada.
> 
> É como dizes, não fosse o vento e até a água estava aceitável, mas com o vento torna-se algo desagradável, principalmente quando sais da água e vens para a toalha.


O ano passado na mesma altura chegava à  praia com 20°c e já se estava bem, hoje com 25°c e céu limpo,tive que me vir embora da praia que aleijava mesmo! Aliás a praia estava a ficar deserta quando nos viemos embora, era só pessoal enrolado nas toalhas   Em relação a temperatura da água sentimos uma diferença de 2 a 3°c de ontem na Manta Rota , para hoje em Cabanas ?! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jun 2019 às 11:49)

Boas, 20.6ºC e 41% HR com vento moderado. Som ocasional de caças e aviões a passar por causa do Dia de Portugal...


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2019 às 11:56)

Bom dia,

Praia dos Salgados, hoje o vento parece estar de Sul e até parece estar bastante suportável, por enquanto.

O dia começou com bastantes nuvens, mas parece estar a querer limpar, a água continua igual a todos os outros dias, maré baixa e o mar mais calmo.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jun 2019 às 12:51)

Ainda se pratica Nudismo numa parte dessa praia?
Em relação ao vento ontem a tarde estava muito desagradável mesmo...


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2019 às 13:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ainda se pratica Nudismo numa parte dessa praia?
> Em relação ao vento ontem a tarde estava muito desagradável mesmo...


Na praia dos Salgados?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2019 às 15:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ainda se pratica Nudismo numa parte dessa praia?
> Em relação ao vento ontem a tarde estava muito desagradável mesmo...


Sim, do lado direito da mesma tem uma zona para nudistas  Quanto ao vento a mesma história de ontem, como previsto, de manhã tranquilo, neste momento muito agreste! Velocidade média de 48km,h, e rajada máxima de  56km,h  
Temperatura atual de 21°c respectiva máxima do dia  aqui pela praia do Barril, 3 a 4°c abaixo do previsto! Contínua a ser das minhas praias favoritas do sotavento algarvioPor Tavira bem mais quente, claro, cerca de 25°c.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2019 às 15:38)

remember disse:


> Na praia dos Salgados?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Ele estava a referir.se a do Barril Alex

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2019 às 19:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ele estava a referir.se a do Barril Alex
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Há lol De volta a Lisboa, depois do fim de semana prolongado. O dia hoje esteve bem mais suportável, com vento de S/SE até por volta das 14h altura em que intensificou e começou a soprar também de SO.

Água também mais suportável, mal saímos da praia apanhamos, 29°C perto de Albufeira e até perto de Ourique, a temperatura desceu para uns 24°C por aí com vento moderado e um incêndio do lado direito sentido sul norte. Volto ao seguimento normal.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2019 às 20:41)

remember disse:


> Há lol De volta a Lisboa, depois do fim de semana prolongado. O dia hoje esteve bem mais suportável, com vento de S/SE até por volta das 14h altura em que intensificou e começou a soprar também de SO.
> 
> Água também mais suportável, mal saímos da praia apanhamos, 29°C perto de Albufeira e até perto de Ourique, a temperatura desceu para uns 24°C por aí com vento moderado e um incêndio do lado direito sentido sul norte. Volto ao seguimento normal.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Boa viagem de regresso amigo, por aqui ao final da tarde o vento rodou para NNW, e ainda se atingiu a máxima prevista de 25°c Agora ainda estão cerca de 24°c, e vento moderado de NW.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2019 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com a brisa de sudoeste durante a tarde, agora já rodou para NW.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
actual. 20.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2019 às 22:19)

Ontem Estremoz repetiu a temperatura mínima absoluta mais baixa para o mês de Junho: *9,1 ºC*, igual ao do dia 8 de Junho de 2011. Provavelmente o IPMA irá falar sobre este início de Junho com ocorrência de uma *onda de frio*... 

A temperatura mínima em Estremoz tem andado mais de 5,0 ºC inferior ao normal para o mês de Junho (16,3 ºC, segundo os meus dados entre 2007 e 2019):

dia 5 - 10,8 ºC
dia 6 - 10,2 ºC
dia 7 - 10,5 ºC
dia 8 - 10,3 ºC
dia 9 - 9,1 ºC


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jun 2019 às 22:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Ontem Estremoz repetiu a temperatura mínima absoluta mais baixa para o mês de Junho: *9,1 ºC*, igual ao do dia 8 de Junho de 2011. Provavelmente o IPMA irá falar sobre este início de Junho com ocorrência de uma *onda de frio*...
> 
> A temperatura mínima em Estremoz tem andado mais de 5,0 ºC inferior ao normal para o mês de Junho (16,3 ºC, segundo os meus dados entre 2007 e 2019):
> 
> ...


Tenho as minhas dúvidas em relação à onda de frio. Em primeiro lugar, porque os junhos para os quais tens dados têm andado à vontade 1ºC acima da normal que o IPMA usa, pelo que o valor real será mais baixo do que esse, mas também porque os valores do início de junho deverão ser mais baixos que a média do mês (se bem que pelos gráficos que o IPMA mostra nos seus relatórios, não sei se eles não usam a mesma média para o mês todo, o que na minha opinião faz pouco sentido)


----------



## Agreste (10 Jun 2019 às 23:01)

fumo do incêndio de ourique visível em faro ao final do dia.

tarde ventosa mas menos ventosa do que ontem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jun 2019 às 12:17)

Bom dia pessoal,

Dia mais agradável desde que cheguei ao Algarve, nada de brisa de SSW, apenas vento fraco de NW e já cerca de 25°c ! Finalmente, toca a aproveitar 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jun 2019 às 18:44)

Caloraça pela Manta Rota Cerca de 29°c! O dia hoje nasceu assim por Cabanas Tavira 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2019 às 23:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e um pouco mais de calor, agora está uma nortada forte mas fresca. 

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jun 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite pessoal,

Noite tropical por Cabanas de Tavira, 21°c atuais, depois de uma máxima a rondar os 29°c Contudo a madrugada foi ventosa com rajada máxima de 64km,h predominante de NW! O  dia já foi de vento fraco a moderado, e dos quadrantes NNE, bem diferente dos últimos dois! Logo bem mais quente, e agradável para quem está de férias 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2019 às 23:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Por Cabanas de Tavira a máxima ficou.se pelos 23°c, e a mínima foi bem "anormal" para a altura do ano , cerca de 14°c por aqui em pleno Junho, é obra  Amanhã o dia promete ser mais quente 2 a 3°c, e a nível de vento idêntico ao de hoje! Hoje foi dia de andar a passear pela Ria Formosa, e a água da praia devia rondar os 20°c, não estava má de todo, mas tal como a mínima, abaixo do normal para a época!
> 
> ...


_Ó mulher, carrega aí a trouxa e cuida da miúda que eu tenho de tirar umas fotos para a malta do MeteoPT..._ 


Belas reportagens


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2019 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 23.2ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2019 às 21:20)

Boa Noite,
Um pouco ausente, mas também não tem havido muito para dizer, pois, é sempre o mesmo. As temperaturas têm sido agradáveis e durante a tarde o vento de NW intensifica-se sempre, sendo esta situação típica de verão. Amanhã haverá uma pequena descida e a partir da próxima semana chegam as temperaturas de 31/32ºC por cá, que também não são nada desagradáveis. Como já se sabe, mais cedo ou mais tarde o calor virá em força, mas felizmente, para já, tem sido adiado ou empurrado para outras zonas. 
Nos últimos dias, temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 27/28ºC e mínimas, quase sempre abaixo dos 10ºC. Só não descem mais porque tem havido sempre vento.
Extremos de hoje:
Máx:* 26,1ºC*
Min: *7,7ºC*

Neste momento, *18,3ºC *e vento moderado.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2019 às 23:35)

Exibição de Virgas no zona de Faro.

de fraca instabilidade mas de tamanho considerável.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2019 às 00:14)

Estremoz igualou ontem (quinta-feira) temperatura mínima absoluta para o mês de Junho: 9,1 ºC (dados desde 2007).

Desde o dia 5 deste mês que as temperaturas estão abaixo dos valores normais para esta época do ano: a temperatura mínima tem estado 4,3 ºC abaixo do valor normal e a temperatura máxima tem estado 2,8 ºC abaixo do valor normal.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2019 às 23:46)

hoje foram os cirros a aparecer com alguns estratos.

final de tarde ventosa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2019 às 11:08)

João Pedro disse:


> _Ó mulher, carrega aí a trouxa e cuida da miúda que eu tenho de tirar umas fotos para a malta do MeteoPT..._
> 
> 
> Belas reportagens




Ahahah...Obrigado João, sabes tão bem  O bichinho está sempre presente  Mas eu depois compenso mais tarde  Vou.te confessar uma coisa, durante muito tempo a minha filha via as fotos e perguntava assim, onde é que estavas pápa?!!  Ossos do oficio...  E pronto, ficam mais algumas já tratadas dos dias que andei por terras algarvias .




Sunrise (Cabanas de Tavira ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunrise ( Cabanas de Tavira ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunrise (Cabanas de Tavira) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cloudiness high village Stones of the Queen (Algarve) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Salinas of the Ria Formosa Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Salinas of the Ria Formosa Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Ria Formosa Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset (Cabanas de Tavira ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2019 às 12:17)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia foi fresco e com muitas nuvens principalmente a partir do inicio da tarde. Ao final do dia limpou mais. Deixo umas fotos...
Paisagem entre Arronches e Assumar, com a Serra de S. Mamede ao fundo:










Rio Caia. Já corre muito pouco mas este tempo mais fresco tem ajudado a manter-se...





Poente...













Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *21,4ºC*
Min: *8,3ºC*
___________

O dia de hoje segue com alguns cumulus e temperatura mais elevada. *22,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2019 às 12:37)

céu 90% limpo.

alguns pequenos estratos sobre o mar. a sul.
pouco vento, dia mais quente embora pelas 7 da manhã a temperatura era baixa para esta altura do ano. 

1 noite tropical até agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2019 às 12:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah...Obrigado João, sabes tão bem  O bichinho está sempre presente  Mas eu depois compenso mais tarde  Vou.te confessar uma coisa, durante muito tempo a minha filha via as fotos e perguntava assim, onde é que estavas pápa?!!  Ossos do oficio...  E pronto, ficam mais algumas já tratadas dos dias que andei por terras algarvias .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos magníficas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2019 às 12:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fotos magníficas.



Obrigado Tiago


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2019 às 20:07)

está bastante baixa a circulação de oeste, não durará sempre mas dá a sensação que quando por uma semana essa circulação cessar comemos uma entrada violenta de ar tropical seco vindo de áfrica.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2019 às 21:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem o dia foi fresco e com muitas nuvens principalmente a partir do inicio da tarde. Ao final do dia limpou mais. Deixo umas fotos...
> Paisagem entre Arronches e Assumar, com a Serra de S. Mamede ao fundo:
> 
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah...Obrigado João, sabes tão bem  O bichinho está sempre presente  Mas eu depois compenso mais tarde  Vou.te confessar uma coisa, durante muito tempo a minha filha via as fotos e perguntava assim, onde é que estavas pápa?!!  Ossos do oficio...  E pronto, ficam mais algumas já tratadas dos dias que andei por terras algarvias .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotografias, parabéns a ambos 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2019 às 21:37)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Excelentes fotografias, parabéns a ambos
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2019 às 21:53)

Boas,
O dia de hoje já foi mais quente. Durante a tarde, o céu limpou completamente sendo apenas visíveis nuvens no horizonte para oeste e noroeste. Essas nuvens eram bem evidentes no satélite na zona do Montejunto-Estrela. Ao final do dia, algumas nuvens altas a vir de sul.
Máx: *25,6ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC*

ISO 24 e 28 sempre a espreitar nas previsões acima das 200h. Felizmente, tem vindo a ser adiado ou é arrastado para leste, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo o calor chega em força. Tal como referido pelo @Agreste , basta um enfraquecimento da circulação de oeste para que tal aconteça.

Tatual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2019 às 22:08)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Excelentes fotografias, parabéns a ambos
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Manuel, um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 22:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah...Obrigado João, sabes tão bem O bichinho está sempre presente  Mas eu depois compenso mais tarde Vou.te confessar uma coisa, durante muito tempo a minha filha via as fotos e perguntava assim, onde é que estavas pápa?!!  Ossos do oficio...  E pronto, ficam mais algumas já tratadas dos dias que andei por terras algarvias .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Então não haveria de saber... Já pensei fazer um detox, ir a algum sítio super interessante e não levar a máquina... mas era capaz de não correr bem... Uma vez fiquei sem bateria dentro da Casa Milà em Barcelona e foi um desatino... 

Bom, espero que já vás aparecendo em algumas, para ela saber onde andas 

Belíssima esta última fornada, incrível a cor das salinas


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 22:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem o dia foi fresco e com muitas nuvens principalmente a partir do inicio da tarde. Ao final do dia limpou mais. Deixo umas fotos...
> Paisagem entre Arronches e Assumar, com a Serra de S. Mamede ao fundo:
> 
> ...


As últimas fazem-me lembrar os fins de tarde dos dias de verão que passava na aldeia da minha mãe quando era miúdo; até consigo "ouvir o silêncio"


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2019 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2019 às 09:26)

manhã de estratos, totalmente coberto. 
quase não sopra vento.

impasse, o sol ainda não rompeu as nuvens.


----------



## vamm (16 Jun 2019 às 16:15)

A manhã começou com o céu muito nublado com nuvens altas, o sol nem conseguia passar e estava um vento bastante fresco.
Agora estão 30,5ºC, céu quase limpo, ainda há algumas nuvens altas dispersas, e o vento é fraco a nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2019 às 19:03)

João Pedro disse:


> As últimas fazem-me lembrar os fins de tarde dos dias de verão que passava na aldeia da minha mãe quando era miúdo; até consigo "ouvir o silêncio"


É verdade, nada melhor do que um passeio pelo campo ao final do dia!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2019 às 19:05)

Boa Tarde,
Hoje já foi além dos 30ºC mas continua agradável. Algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde. Por volta das 17h, 27ºC em Portalegre e quando cheguei a Arronches marcava 31ºC (termómetro do carro), típica diferença de 3/4ºC em relação ás temperaturas diurnas, já quanto ás noturnas a conversa é outra. 
Máx: *30,5ºC*
Min:* 10,1ºC*

Neste momento, *28,3ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2019 às 22:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Por volta das 17h, 27ºC em Portalegre e quando cheguei a Arronches marcava 31ºC (termómetro do carro), típica diferença de 3/4ºC em relação ás temperaturas diurnas, já quanto ás noturnas a conversa é outra.
> Máx: *30,5ºC*
> Min:* 10,1ºC*
> ...


Não tem havido grande diferença, as mínimas tem sido baixas por aqui, grande parte dos dias abaixo dos 10°c, hoje é que a temperatura já aumentou.
Vamos ver se a meio da semana chove qualquer coisa.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2019 às 22:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tem havido grande diferença, as mínimas tem sido baixas por aqui, grande parte dos dias abaixo dos 10°c, hoje é que a temperatura já aumentou.
> Vamos ver se a meio da semana chove qualquer coisa.


Sim, agora com o vento de NW as mínimas acabam até por ser um pouco mais baixas por aí. Mas quando o vento está de Nordeste, a diferença é abismal.
_________
*19,6ºC* e algum vento de NW.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jun 2019 às 23:28)

À pouco à chegada a Faro cidade estavam 19°c mas no caminho ainda chegou aos 20/21°c.
Durante o dia andou nos 26/27°c.
Ao que tudo indica o Verão vai mesmo chegar dia 21 apesar de já ter dado um ar de sua graça. Tendo em conta a situação de seca que vivemos os dias têm estado excelentes mas não durará para sempre...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 12:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Então não haveria de saber... Já pensei fazer um detox, ir a algum sítio super interessante e não levar a máquina... mas era capaz de não correr bem... Uma vez fiquei sem bateria dentro da Casa Milà em Barcelona e foi um desatino...
> 
> Bom, espero que já vás aparecendo em algumas, para ela saber onde andas
> 
> Belíssima esta última fornada, incrível a cor das salinas




Obrigado João, também fiquei deslumbrado com a cor das mesmas em contraste com aquele céu azul, já me aconteceu uma situação parecida a uns anos, mas dessa vez a bateria ficou mesmo no hotel a carregar, e só dei por falta quando precisei da máquina e ela não ligava  Na altura ia subir o Rio Chavon , e visitar a ilha Saona na Républica Denomicana


----------



## dscom (17 Jun 2019 às 18:37)

24º - Ervidel, Aljustrel.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2019 às 21:00)

Chegou a maré vermelha ao Algarve e com ela a interdição a banhos entre a Ilha Deserta (Faro) e a Praia da Rocha Baixinha em Albufeira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2019 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas ao largo de Sagres.

Máxima: 21.2ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC
actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2019 às 23:01)

Boas,
Dia com algumas nuvens proporcionando um bonito poente. O ambiente esteve abafado.
























___________
Máx:* 31,1ºC*
Min: *10ºC*

Tatual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jun 2019 às 23:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com algumas nuvens proporcionando um bonito poente. O ambiente esteve abafado.
> 
> 
> ...


Espectacular, um abraço

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2019 às 23:04)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Espectacular, um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado! Abraço


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Lagoa e Silves, vai chuviscando e, de vez em quando, até cai com maior intensidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jun 2019 às 09:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com algumas nuvens proporcionando um bonito poente. O ambiente esteve abafado.
> 
> 
> ...




Maravilhosas Jorge


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2019 às 09:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com algumas nuvens proporcionando um bonito poente. O ambiente esteve abafado.
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns, excelentes fotos, com uns óptimos contrastes, e capturadas no momento certo.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2019 às 13:33)

Estremoz: a tarde começa com períodos de chuva ...  e 21,0 ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2019 às 17:11)

Boas,
Acumulado muito escasso de 0,8mm, também não se previa muito mais, nem para regar o jardim deu, vale mais pelo fresco.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2019 às 19:43)

Estremoz: céu limpo com 22,8 ºC 






SAT24


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2019 às 20:52)

Comunicado do IPMA sobre a Maré Vermelha:

*Maré Vermelha | Zona de Faro/Praia da Falésia 2019-06-18
COMUNICADO*

*O IPMA, I.P. informa,*

No quadro da atividade do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. de monitorização de  biotoxinas marinhas em moluscos bivalves, e face ao aparecimento de maré vermelha na zona de Faro/Praia da Falésia, procedeu-se à intensificação da amostragem de água para identificação de fitoplâncton tóxico, para além da colheita de amostras regulares de bivalves para a pesquisa de biotoxinas marinhas que efetua nas zonas afetadas. Estão a ser  realizadas análises para identificar a espécie de microalga a em causa e avaliar a sua toxicidade.

A apanha e comercialização de moluscos bivalves vivos nas zonas de produção L7c2 - Litoral Lagos - Albufeira e L8 – Litoral Faro-Olhão (conquilha) já se encontrava interdita por toxinas lipofílicas. O IPMA procedeu adicionalmente, a título preventivo, à interdição da apanha e comercialização na zona L8 para as restantes espécies de moluscos bivalves devido à maré vermelha.

Assim que identificada a espécie de fitoplâncton  presente nas águas, e caso se verifique existirem valores próximos do limite permitido para a concentração de microalgas tóxicas na água em zonas de produção de moluscos bivalves, será avaliada a interdição cautelar de outras zonas limítrofes e que possam ser afetadas.

Para efeito da avaliação desta situação, o IPMA está em contacto permanente com a Administração de Recursos Hídricos.

Fonte: IPMA

As praias nesta faixa litoral algarvio continuam interditas a banhos e a salvação é que o tempo está embrulhado.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2019 às 20:53)

Boas,
Resumindo o dia...Céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos que nem chegaram a molhar. Superfícies frontais em Junho nada rendem no Sul e até já no inverno é complicado.  Espero que dia 23 e 24 não chova para não estragar os enfeites típicos de São João por cá, pois, se cair alguma coisa será meia dúzia de pingos que de nada adianta. Desde que não venha calor em excesso, estamos bem!
Portalegre ainda acumulou* 0.8mm*, mas aqui para Sul não há qualquer vestígio.  Amanhã poderá chuviscar novamente.
_____________
Máx: *25,5ºC*
Min: *10,6ºC*

Tatual:* 21,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2019 às 21:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilhosas Jorge





Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, excelentes fotos, com uns óptimos contrastes, e capturadas no momento certo.


Muito Obrigado a ambos!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2019 às 22:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, também fiquei deslumbrado com a cor das mesmas em contraste com aquele céu azul, já me aconteceu uma situação parecida a uns anos, mas dessa vez a bateria ficou mesmo no hotel a carregar, e só dei por falta quando precisei da máquina e ela não ligava Na altura ia subir o Rio Chavon , e visitar a ilha Saona na Républica Denomicana


 Meu Deus... já estou a imaginar o drama... 



joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com algumas nuvens proporcionando um bonito poente. O ambiente esteve abafado.
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas Jorge, saudades de ver um poente assim


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2019 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia algo embrulhado, o sol ainda brilhou durante a tarde, voltando a nebulosidade ao final do dia. ainda caiu umas pingas de manhã.

Máxima: 21.8ºC
mínima: 14.5ºC


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2019 às 15:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Comunicado do IPMA sobre a Maré Vermelha:
> 
> *Maré Vermelha | Zona de Faro/Praia da Falésia 2019-06-18
> COMUNICADO*
> ...



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/biodiversidade.2732/pagina-188#post-730027


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2019 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado e com alguma chuva fraca e tornou-se pouco nublado.

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

A EMA de Olhão registou 0.9 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2019 às 11:30)

Boas,
Deixo aqui uns registos feitos ontem na zona de transição distrital Portalegre/Santarém/Castelo Branco.

Vale da ribeira de Nisa, relativamente perto da zona da junção com o Tejo.
Ribeira seca, não sei se é normal.






Paisagem do Alto Alentejo







Subido um pequeno cume a caminho de Vila velha de Ródão, a vista é incrível.









Estava calor qb, cerca de 28 graus, um mergulho no Tejo veio a calhar.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2019 às 15:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas Jorge, saudades de ver um poente assim



Obrigado João Pedro! 


jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Deixo aqui uns registos feitos ontem na zona de transição distrital Portalegre/Santarém/Castelo Branco.
> 
> Vale da ribeira de Nisa, relativamente perto da zona da junção com o Tejo.
> ...


Boas Fotos!! 
A Ribeira de Nisa abastece a Barragem de Póvoa e Meadas e portanto, visto que essa foto já é perto da junção com o Tejo e tendo em conta a situação atual das barragens, é normal estar seca.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2019 às 15:51)

Boa Tarde,
Algum tempo ausente devido ao facto de não haver muito para contar e também devido aos estudos! Temperaturas já na ordem dos 30ºC, mas agradáveis, vento moderado de NW também a marcar presença refrescando o ambiente durante a noite. Espero que o ECM não leve a melhor e que as temperaturas no final do mês não se concretizem.
Mínima de *12,3ºC*
Assim segue o dia com* 31,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2019 às 11:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro!
> 
> Boas Fotos!!
> A Ribeira de Nisa abastece a Barragem de Póvoa e Meadas e portanto, visto que essa foto já é perto da junção com o Tejo e tendo em conta a situação atual das barragens, é normal estar seca.



Obrigado Jorge pela info.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2019 às 15:04)

Boas,
Algum sol durante a manhã, mas agora o céu ficou mais nublado e é visível alguma virga. Não choveu, nem deverá chover.

O ambiente está algo abafado e o vento sopra fraco, por vezes moderado de Sul. Estão *29,2ºC*.


----------



## vamm (23 Jun 2019 às 16:37)

Manhã de calor abrasador e vento praticamente nulo.
Agora de tarde, bastante nublado, o sol mal passa, abafado, vento fraco a moderado e algumas _mammatus_ visíveis a N.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jun 2019 às 16:44)

Chuva por aqui é uma miragem! Muitas árvores já em stress hídrico e só agora começou o Verão. Esperemos que o mês de Setembro não seja seco como tem sido habitual

A tarde segue fresca e nublada por nuvens altas que não chegam a encobrir por completo o céu.
A pouco e pouco, nos próximos 10 dias, parece haver uma tendência para a recuperação das temperaturas para valores mais normais para a época mas nada ainda de concreto quanto a máximas de 30 e tal graus é mínimas tropicais...


----------



## frederico (23 Jun 2019 às 17:51)

250 mm acumulados. Isto é quase idêntico a 2005. Nem as árvores de sequeiro aguentam isto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 18:33)

frederico disse:


> 250 mm acumulados. Isto é quase idêntico a 2005. Nem as árvores de sequeiro aguentam isto.



Pois, por aqui o cenário é identico, com muitas azinheiras, carvalhos e sobreiros com muitos ramos a secarem, o que debilita muito as árvores.
São 2 anos consecutivos, em que o lençol freático não fica abastecido convenientemente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2019 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e algo fresco.

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 14.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2019 às 21:01)

Boa Noite,
Tarde com muitas nuvens, ameaçadoras até, mas disso não passou tal como era expectável. 
Umas fotos do final do dia:






Felizmente, o Rio Caia tem aguentado mais tempo do que o que se estava à espera devido ao Junho fresco.









Junho termina na estação de referência com *0.7mm*. Ano hidrológico leva *374mm *sendo que praticamente 200mm são de Outubro e Novembro. Estes valores revelam bem a grave situação em que a Região Sul está metida. A Barragem do Caia terminou Maio com 28% (-2,2% em relação ao final de Abril) sendo que neste momento já deverá andar perto dos 25%. Há que ter a fé de que a partir de Setembro, o cenário dos últimos anos não se repita.
_______
Máx: *30,3ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC*

Tatual: *23,9ºC*


----------



## JPAG (24 Jun 2019 às 16:19)

Boa tarde. 

Dia muito agradável, com uma temperatura baixa para a estação, mas a humidade a aumentar a sensação de calor. Como costumam dizer os alentejanos: "está um dia abafado!"  

Estações mais próximas a marcar os 26/27ºC às 16h. 

Vizinhos alentejanos e colegas algarvios, aproveitem bem o dia de hoje, pois a partir de amanhã é sempre a subir..  Muito provavelmente os primeiros 40ºC chegam no próximo fim-de-semana, na raia alentejana, como Arronches, Campo Maior, Elvas, Reguengos e Mourão a terem previsões de 39/40ºC de acordo com o IPMA.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2019 às 22:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Deixo aqui uns registos feitos ontem na zona de transição distrital Portalegre/Santarém/Castelo Branco.
> 
> Vale da ribeira de Nisa, relativamente perto da zona da junção com o Tejo.
> ...


Bonitas fotos João, as Portas de Rodão são uma coisinha assim especial


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2019 às 22:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Bonitas fotos João, as Portas de Rodão são uma coisinha assim especial



Obrigado João, verdade, é uma paisagem incrível, e somar a isso ir observando os grifos a sobrevoar aquela área, torna ainda mais espectacular.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2019 às 22:41)

Boa Noite,
Ontem há noite e hoje ao longo do dia houve momentos em que caíram uns pingos, mas não passou disso. Tempo abafado e típico de trovoada, normal nesta altura, sendo que este evento não foi significativo (para a região sul) e nesse sentido devido à distância a que a cut-off se encontrava da PI.
A partir do final da tarde começou a limpar mais e a partir de amanhã o cenário já começa a mudar. No fim de semana terei certamente os primeiros 40ºC do ano e esta situação será idêntica a uma onda de calor que ocorreu em 2017, com um grande contraste entre o Litoral/Interior. A AEMET hoje de manhã previa 44ºC para Badajoz mas já passou para 41ºC, veremos.
Como é hábito, ficam umas fotos de hoje 




Ribeira de Arronches com um caudal já muito fraco sendo que a outra ribeira já se encontra praticamente seca. 




Levada também já seca. Muito aguentou graças a este tempo fresco que se prolongou ao longo de Junho.




__________
Máx: *24,5ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC*

Tatual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jun 2019 às 00:46)

frederico disse:


> 250 mm acumulados. Isto é quase idêntico a 2005. Nem as árvores de sequeiro aguentam isto.


Para já alfarrobeiras e oliveiras vão-se aguentando devido às temperaturas frescas. As figueiras é que noto que estão muito debilitadas e começam a ficar amareladas e a perder folhas. Quando a temperatura subir vai-se notar um enfraquecimento substancial da vegetação já de si debilitada. No mês de Agosto isto vira deserto... Basta um fósforo e isto é pólvora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2019 às 11:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Para já alfarrobeiras e oliveiras vão-se aguentando devido às temperaturas frescas. As figueiras é que noto que estão muito debilitadas e começam a ficar amareladas e a perder folhas. Quando a temperatura subir vai-se notar um enfraquecimento substancial da vegetação já de si debilitada. No mês de Agosto isto vira deserto... Basta um fósforo e isto é pólvora!



Pois as figueiras, acontece sempre isso aqui, começam logo a mudar de cor, para o amarelo, e vão deixando cair as folhas para pouparem reservas, mas é normal isto acontecer pois as figueiras são árvores "gulosas", em termos de água, tenho uma figueira aqui próxima do poço, que está sempre verde "como uma alface".
As oliveiras também estão bem, e a azeitona está a engrossar bem.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2019 às 19:52)

Boas,
No litoral chove e por aqui, já esteve quente. Assim é o clima deste retângulo onde algumas zonas já não vêm chuva significativa há 2 meses. Dia com algumas nuvens apenas.
Máx: *32,1ºC*
Min: *16,5ºC*

*28,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jun 2019 às 20:00)

Boas,
Ainda choveu fraco de madrugada aqui, 0,3mm, ontem 2,8mm, ainda assim Junho será bem seco por estas bandas, mas pelo menos choveu algo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2019 às 21:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e depois foi diminuído a nebulosidade, ainda caiu umas pingas.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC

Provavelmente, as noites tropicais poderão aparecer no fim de semana, para estragar isto.  Senão, era giro acabar sem uma única noite tropical em Junho, só por curiosidade, o último ano em que Junho não teve qualquer noite tropical foi em 2002, mesmo havendo noites tropicais ficará em 2/3º lugar dos anos com menos noites tropicais em Junho, desde 2002.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jun 2019 às 23:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e depois foi diminuído a nebulosidade, ainda caiu umas pingas.
> 
> Máxima: 24.8ºC
> mínima: 17.8ºC
> ...


O modelo ECMWF fala em mínimas superiores a 20°C no fim-de-semana e dia 1 de julho.
Aliás, a noite de sexta para sábado já deverá ser tropical.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2019 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2019 às 21:05)

Boas,
Dia normal de verão por cá com algumas poeiras. Com a corrente de oeste, apesar dos dias quentes, durante a noite até refresca. É a salvação de Portugal perante as temperaturas registadas em Espanha e França.









_______
Máx: *36,8ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*

Neste momento, *28,8ºC* com algum vento de WNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2019 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com poeira e mais calor. Finalmente, vem um fim de semana com tempo de jeito. 

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2019 às 22:23)

Estremoz: tarde de verão com a temperatura a chegar aos 34,1 ºC às 16h00...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jun 2019 às 12:33)

Bom dia, 
A reportar de Cabanas de Tavira desde hoje de madrugada. 

A última noite por aqui teve uma temperatura mínima superior a 20°C. Por volta das 01:30 o sensor de temperatura registava 22,5°C. A mínima foi de 20,9°C.  

Agora o sensor de temperatura regista 24,7°C, com algum vento de sudoeste. Durante a noite, não havia sequer uma brisa, e fora de casa até estava mais quente que dentro de casa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2019 às 12:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> A reportar de Cabanas de Tavira desde hoje de madrugada.
> 
> A última noite por aqui teve uma temperatura mínima superior a 20°C. Por volta das 01:30 o sensor de temperatura registava 22,5°C. A mínima foi de 20,9°C.
> ...



Tens a certeza, que o vento está de sudoeste, olha que ele está de sueste/leste e desde ontem, por isso, não é de estranhar o facto de não haver vento durante a noite. 

Aqui, onde eu moro, não tive ainda a chamada noite tropical, tive 19.0ºC de mínima.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jun 2019 às 13:05)

Boas. 31.1ºC por aqui com vento fraco de Oeste... Não são temperaturas da Europa central, mas está uma sensação de calor relativamente grande ainda assim. 35% HR, bem diferente dos 15% que costumamos ter com estas temperaturas


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2019 às 14:08)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens durante a manhã a mostrar a existência de alguma instabilidade, mas muito fraca.




___________
A mínima foi de *15,9ºC*

Neste momento, já está tudo limpo e persistem as poeiras, com *34,7ºC*.
A partir de amanhã já começa a descer e as temperaturas por cá deverão manter-se entre os 31/33ºC, o que é excelente!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jun 2019 às 20:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tens a certeza, que o vento está de sudoeste, olha que ele está de sueste/leste e desde ontem, por isso, não é de estranhar o facto de não haver vento durante a noite.



Tenho a certeza, aliás, hoje estive em Olhão e o vento soprava da direção do farol, ou seja, de sudoeste. Não sei é se ontem soprava de sudoeste, se calhar não. 

Hoje foi um dia de céu bastante limpo, tempo quente e algum vento. A máxima medida no sensor foi de 28,6°C.  
Agora estão 24,9°C.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2019 às 21:36)

Boas,
Nova máxima de 2019 registada hoje. Elvas foi aos 38ºC de máxima horária, amanhã veremos se alcançou os 38,6ºC de Alcácer do Sal. Como é normal, o vento de NW intensificou-se durante a tarde.
Máx: *37,2ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*
Boa Amplitude!

Neste momento, *27,6ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jun 2019 às 23:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Nova máxima de 2019 registada hoje. Elvas foi aos 38ºC de máxima horária, amanhã veremos se alcançou os 38,6ºC de Alcácer do Sal. Como é normal, o vento de NW intensificou-se durante a tarde.
> Máx: *37,2ºC*
> Min: *14,4ºC*
> ...


Zebreira ( Castelo Branco) teve máxima horária mais acima ainda, com 38.3°c ! Diferença de praticamente 10°c em relação a minha máxima por Azeitão , 28.8°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2019 às 00:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Zebreira ( Castelo Branco) teve máxima horária mais acima ainda, com 38.3°c ! Diferença de praticamente 10°c em relação a minha máxima por Azeitão , 28.8°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Esse valor foi a máxima de ontem. Zebreira hoje teve máxima horária de 36,9ºC....
____
Vai refrescando com *21,6ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2019 às 11:26)

Ontem estive em Olhão. A cidade é bastante interessante, e ainda deu para dar uma volta, apesar de ser uma viagem de trabalho. 

O tempo estava muito bom para a praia, é pena que eu não tivesse tempo para ir. Temperatura máxima de 27°C e água do mar a 21°C. 

Mas pronto, aqui tenho algumas imagens de Olhão:








______________________
A mínima na noite passada não chegou aos 20°C, mas não esteve lá muito longe. O sensor registou uma mínima de 19,8°C. Mais uma vez, ao cair da noite, o vento parou. 
Agora estão 25,1°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Jun 2019 às 16:57)

e pronto o único dia em que supostamente teríamos calor este verão ficou aquém das expectativas
A máxima na minha rede de estações foi de 36ºC em Amareleja, Moura e Mourão


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2019 às 17:06)

Nem me tinha dado conta que estamos a 21 de Setembro...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2019 às 17:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e pronto o único dia em que supostamente teríamos calor este verão ficou aquém das expectativas
> A máxima na minha rede de estações foi de 36ºC em Amareleja, Moura e Mourão


Realmente 36°c, é bastante frio.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jun 2019 às 17:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente 36°c, é bastante frio.



Para ser justo, tendo em conta o calor que se previa há uns dias, este evento acabou por ser um bocado um "fiasco", embora eu não veja isso como algo mau


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2019 às 17:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Para ser justo, tendo em conta o calor que se previa há uns dias, este evento acabou por ser um bocado um "fiasco", embora eu não veja isso como algo mau


Não é nada mau, pelo contrário! Não vale a pena ligar a tais posts porque é sempre a mesma conversa e já enjoa.
Engraçado também que segundo ele, estamos no final do verão e ainda nem me tinha apercebido.  Disparates atrás de disparates...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2019 às 17:32)

Boas,
Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora por aqui chegando aos 34,5°c, claro que esta temperatura seria motivo para alguns baterem o dente.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2019 às 18:06)

Boas,
De regresso aos dias agradáveis. 
Notável descida, tal como o esperado para hoje. Atmosfera mais limpa, mas ainda é notável para sul e leste o horizonte algo acastanhado.
Máx: *31,5ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

Tatual; *30,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2019 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia com poeira e algum calor.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 23.4ºC

Pela 1ª vez desde que faço registos, não registei qualquer noite tropical, ou seja, desde 2008. 

No ano passado, registei 1 noite tropical em Junho e apenas 2 noites tropicais em Julho, se Julho for igual ou pior ao ano passado, declaro arrefecimento local. 

A única diferença do ano passado para este ano, é que no ano passado o Maio foi fresco e este ano foi quente, de resto, as coisas andam muito parecidas. 

@RedeMeteo , eu compreendo-te é triste e dá cá uma revolta quando a França atinge 46ºC e por apenas 1 grau e picos não batia o recorde de Amareleja,  em pleno Junho e nem 40ºC fez no "deserto alentejano", mas discordo duma coisa não digas que o Verão acabou, porque podes morder a tua própria língua.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2019 às 21:55)

Boa noite,
A caminho da Charneca passei pela Mina de São Domingos. É uma aldeia mineira, mas que é conhecida atualmente por outra atração turística: a praia com Bandeira Azul. Quando cheguei lá estavam 33,5°C e algum vento de oeste, mas entretanto parou o vento e a temperatura ficou bastante desagradável, ficando pelos 35°C quando abalei dali. 





______________________
Neste momento, na Charneca, estão 18,8°C e céu pouco nublado. A temperatura, como é normal por aqui no verão, mal o sol se põe a temperatura entra em queda livre, devido à nortada.  Amanhã regresso ao Seguimento Litoral Centro.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2019 às 00:47)

Estremoz: temperatura máxima de 35,5 ºC (Sábado, dia 29).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2019 às 13:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Esse valor foi a máxima de ontem. Zebreira hoje teve máxima horária de 36,9ºC....
> ____
> Vai refrescando com *21,6ºC*.



Verdade Jorge, eu é que me troquei todo ou ver os registos no telemóvel , desculpa


----------

